# sqwarking and trying to peck/bite



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

Gabriella was having trouble getting on to her big perch to eat, so i put my hand in to help, i moved her down, i think she wanted to come out but as i toke it away she sqwarked like a screech and went to peck me ? could this have been annoyance i didnt get her out or go away i want to have my food ? 

also if she does this and goes to peck what should i do to stop her from continuing this behavior 

please tell me she isnt turning untame and bity, i wont stop this hanst put me off but i am a bit more warry of her now


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Tiels are masters at the bluff bite. They will frequently complain at us for the most minor thing by hissing/squawking/vocalising in some way and moving as though to bite. Sometimes they'll even hit your finger with their beak, but very rarely will they bite and it's even rarer that they bite hard.  Have confidence in this and just ignore the behaviour. Don't pull away from a "bite" and never yell or hit (not saying you would, but it's important to remember). A reaction to a bite can create a game for a tiel. They like a song and dance from you, it's all very funny to see a human gasp and pull away in fright when you're a cheeky tiel.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  i pulled away, ii will rember that next time thank you


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea is so right they are the masters at it :lol: never pull away I know its a natural reaction but they quickly learn hey if I do this, this person will leave me alone then it becomes a bad habit my Georgie still try's this and its been over a year I have had her but she knows I am not going anywhere and I just continue telling her to step up and she gets on once they know your not leaving they do it less and less.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  i am trying this out now i am less flinchy, i just dont fancy a bite they sound veyr painfull


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL... thats true no one fancies a bite but that's the joy of owning birds you will get them sooner or later, the thing with birds of all kinds is if they know that you don't fancy a bite they will try and do it more because they can sense it scares you they really are smart little things.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah lol i will keep it in mind tho


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It will be so much better in the long run if you do, we have all been were you are I remember when I first got my Georgie she was my first tiel and she would fly up to my head and every time I would go to get her she would get in attack mode and start trying to bite me and hissing very loudly of course I got nervous like everyone does so I got a perch and I used that to get her down after a few times of this and some good advice I bite the bullet and stopped using the perch and she soon realized that I was not going away nor could she make me and she eventually stopped doing it she still tries it on occasion and I just say Oh Please Georgie that doesn't work on me and then she gets up she is all bark and no bite that girl most of them are ...lol


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i am perty firm with does sqwark a bit but i ignore it now lol i guess we are just getting ust to eachothers moods i supose


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tiels love people, but I have found they are moody! Sometimes mine will put his head down for a head scratch so I'll start scratching him then he gets mad at me, but then he also gets mad when I stop!

Mine has never got bitey with me when I take him out of the cage, but once in awhile when my 8 year old son does he will act like he is going to bite...I have told my son to just say "Stop it...Step up!" and then Tunes will go to him.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

well he is now making a sound like a pig allmost at me, she is eating so could this be why, i am getting a tiny bit down hearted with her now she was fine to begine with but now isnt so sure


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't give up, like everyone has said tiels are moody. It took Spike two weeks to get use to me and I thought we would never bond. But now we are very bonded


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah  let him get on with it and dont back down, sounds easer than it is tho, 

this is my first big bird, yes i know they are not huge but compared to budgies lol, and im a bit more nervous about bites/pecks i think gritting my teeth might come in handy 

thank you i know i must eb driving everyone mad


----------

